# General > Biodiversity >  Dissertation on Frogs in Caithness- Help needed.

## JillyBean

Hi, I am a 3rd year university student and I am looking to do my dissertation next year on frogs in Caithness. 
I am really keen to gather my information in the summer and I am looking for someone to perhaps give me some information on where is the best spots to study them and any information that would help make an interesting topic for my dissertation. I am not sure if the RSPB would be able to help? 
Any information would be greatly appreciated, Thanks in advance.  :Smile:

----------


## r.rackstraw

Jillybean
Have a look at Froglife
http://www.froglife.org/what-we-do/froglife-scotland/
Frogs in Caithness might be too broad a subject for your dissertation. Maybe you should focus on one aspect. Froglife might have suggestions.
Breeding dates in Caithness are from late Feb to April.
Widely distributed - to see map google NBN Gateway Common Frog
Good luck.

----------


## JillyBean

Wow what a fantastic organisation I will not hesitate to contact them, thank you so much!  :Smile:

----------


## emmz

The rangers service would be able to help out too their number should be on here somewhere I have it upstairs if you cant find it though. I have a serious creepy interest in frogs and have loads of exotic pet frogs lol think it stems from a childhood playing in ponds collecting tadpoles! I found alot of the places I used to find them breeding empty this year which is worrying however we did find some at Dunnet forest but these were much later in the year towards the end of May/June time they were spawning when usually they have grown legs by then and were starting to emerge there was a guided reptile hunt at the forest with Froglife too we found newts both frog and toad tadpoles and a common vivaparous lizard I had more fun than most of the kids lol there was also talk of froglife coming back to dig out a pond and make it more frog friendly next summer if it happens I will be there! At the froglife walk there was a woman from RSPB forsinard so they will also be able to give you some information feel free to pm me if you need any more information Im a bit of a frog geek what an interesting choice for your dissertation!  :Grin:

----------


## smithp

Lots of frogs breed on the Marl Loch (loch brickigoe on the map). Easy access and easy to see.

----------


## Kenn

Seen a lot this summer/autumn in many diverse locations. Try contacting The Caithness Bio-diversity Group am sure some one there will be able to help.

----------

